# Special Agent John Capano



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Special Agent John Capano United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Saturday, December 31, 2011


Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* Not available
*Tour:* 23 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Gunfire
*Location:* New York
*Incident Date:* 12/31/2011
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed
· Leave a Reflection
· Update this memorial
​Special Agent John Capano was shot and killed while struggling with a robbery suspect outside of a pharmacy on Merrick Road in Seaford, Nassau County, New York.

Agent Capano was off duty and in the shopping center's parking lot at about 2:00 pm when the suspect entered the pharmacy and robbed it of OxyContin and cash. Several patrons were able to exit the store during the robbery and then pointed out the suspect as he exited. Agent Capano immediately confronted the suspect and a struggle as Agent Capano attempted to disarm the man.

A retired Nassau County police officer and an off-duty New York City police officer who were in a deli next door were also alerted. Both came out of the deli and discovered the men struggling. One of the officers fired at them, killing the suspect. Agent Capano was also fatally wounded during the shooting.

Agent Capano had served with the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives for 23 years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Acting Director B. Todd Jones
United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives
99 New York Avenue, NE
Washington, DC 20226

Phone: (202) 648-8500

Read more: Special Agent John Capano, United States Department of Justice - Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, U.S. Government


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Rest in peace sir


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

R.I.P. sir....


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Capano


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

I hope this wasn't a case of "friendly fire" but it sure seems like it could have been.

RIP Agent Capano


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2012)

RIP Special Agent Capano


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Special Agent


----------

